# Glenlivet Vintage



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

My brother surprized me with this unbelieveable collection of single malts..I just had to share..


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

That is one hell of a gift.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow!! They deserve a great cigar!! Make a match you never forget!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Thats Bad ASS bro. Are those 750 ml's??*


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

WOW great pick up


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

What a sweet selection. You hav a great brother there.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

OMG how very cool!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm speachless:baffled:


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

Those are beautiful! I see a pleasant evening in your future!


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

smokinj said:


> *Thats Bad ASS bro. Are those 750 ml's??*


They are 200ml samplers


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

wow Thats a great gift


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Whoa!!! That's a serious gift.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

thats pretty cool right there


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice,samplers


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Dam will your brother adopt me???


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

sofaman said:


> Dam will your brother adopt me???


what he said!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Rob, I think we might be long seperated brothers when can you bring those over to share....:roflmao:


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

RGianelli said:


> They are 200ml samplers


They are $$$$$!!

Wow, you and your brother must have a great relationship..

Not too many people share that wealth..


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

nice!! the 1968 will be the best, it was the year I was born!! LOL


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Outrageous-

Hey-I hope you drink scotch


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Stay away from my wife. She'll just use you for your scotch.....:lol:


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> nice!! the 1968 will be the best, it was the year I was born!! LOL


Ditto!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

wow those look delicious
lucky!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Rob, did you save your brothers life or something ? First the Padron 80th's and now this ? Does he need another brother ?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

The Glen is one of my Favs,:dribble: I could only imagine the vintage


----------

